# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Чай "Вечная молодость"

## Irina

*Чай =Вечной молодости=*

В тибетских трактатах было обнаружено описание чая "Вечной молодости". Рецепт был переведен на многие языки мира и сейчас уже можно сказать, проверен на большой части человечества.

Надо взять 100 г зверобоя, 100 г ромашки, 100 г бессмертника и превратить в порошок. Хранить смесь лучше в стеклянной или эмалированной посуде в сухом виде. Вечером вскипятить 0,5 л воды, насыпать столовую ложку смеси, настоять 20 мин и процедить. В стакане полученного напитка растворить чайную ложку меда и пить настой после ужина. Утром подогреть на пару второй стакан этого чая, добавить чайную ложку меда и выпить после завтрака. После этого не рекомендуется ни пить, ни есть до обеда. Повторять в том же порядке ежедневно, пока не кончится смесь. Ее хватит на полтора месяца.[more]

К напитку "Вечная молодость" вернуться через несколько лет. В результате такого "чаепития" резко улучшается обмен веществ, кровеносные сосуды очищаются от жировых и известковых отложений, становятся эластичнее (чем предупреждается склероз), исчезает шум в голове, улучшается зрение, общее состояние. Этот напиток способен отодвинуть на неопределенное время инсульт, инфаркт, гипертонию. Травы, названные в рецепте, применяются не только в тибетской медицине. Они давно известны и среди народа, а действие их проверено на многих поколениях наших соотечественниках и для многих болезней.

Широко применяется в нашей народной медицине зверобой: при расстройстве желудочно-кишечного тракта, при заболеваниях сердца, печени, мочевого пузыря, при женских болезнях, воспалительных процессах, сыпях, язвах, ушибах, ломоте в суставах, при невралгических болях. Ромашку всегда применяли внутрь в качестве потогонного средства при простудных заболеваниях, а также противовоспалительного, слабительного, ветрогонного. Часто ее используют в качестве средства укрепляющего корни волос, а также при выпадении их и как фактор, смягчающий и придающий характерный золотистый оттенок волосу. Отвар из травы и цветков бессмертника применяется для лечения различных заболеваний печени, мочевого пузыря и мочевыводящих путей, как мочегонное, а также используется при заболевании желудочно-кишечного тракта. Стоит попробовать рецепт "Вечной молодости"!

Если чай в состоянии отодвинуть старость, у вас появляется возможность еще раз с уверенностью повторять то, что говорил уже Авиценна: "Пейте чай и вы будете счастливы!"

----------

